# فيديوهات تعليمية لبعض البرامج الهامة و المجانية



## mohey_d2005 (24 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلاة وسلاما على رسول الله والأنبياء أجمعين
مرفق ملف يحتوي على فيديوهات تعليمية لبرامج
1- برنامج radio mobile و هو برنامج يقوم بعمل radio planning/ link budget estimation 
2- برنامج Link Planner وهو برنامج صممته شركة موتورولا لعمل radio planning/ link budget estimation باستخدام منتجاتها
3- برنامج Gas_Loss_Estimator و هو برنامج يقوم بحساب الlosses نتيجة الgas
4- برنامج EMANIM و هو برنامج يقوم بعمل simulation للموجات الكهرومغناطيسية 
5- بعض المواقع التعليمية الهامة والمفيدة

هذا هو لينك البرامج و الفيديوهات
http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201202/1330114315for_Allah_Learning.7z.html


----------



## A.malla (24 فبراير 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية ....... الآن قيد التحميل
وتشكر سلفا


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (16 أبريل 2012)

mohey_d2005 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلاة وسلاما على رسول الله والأنبياء أجمعين
> مرفق ملف يحتوي على فيديوهات تعليمية لبرامج
> 1- برنامج radio mobile و هو برنامج يقوم بعمل radio planning/ link budget estimation
> 2- برنامج Link Planner وهو برنامج صممته شركة موتورولا لعمل radio planning/ link budget estimation باستخدام منتجاتها
> ...





​بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلاة وسلاما على رسول الله والأنبياء أجمعين
بأنصح حضرتك تحاول ترفع الفيديوهات ديه على مواقع اخرى كمان ربما لو تعرف ناس ممكن يعملوا لها شير على الفيس بوك أو تويتر مع طلبة اتصالات لان واضح ان هنا ما حدش مهتم بهم و لا مدرك أهميتهم بالقدر الكافي و جزاكم الله خير جزاء


----------



## جمال بلال (18 أبريل 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووور يا الامير ربنا يديك الصحه والعافية*


----------



## هندسه1414 (18 أبريل 2012)

اذا ممكن احد يعطيني برنامج اعمل محاكاه للدوائر الكهربائيه غير المات لاب


----------



## ahmed2samir (21 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود وبارك فيك وفي من تحب


----------



## صادق ناصر (5 مايو 2012)

مششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mostafagomaa (24 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

